# What Is your Go To Amp with Pedals?



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

What is your go to amp with pedals?
Would love to get a list going to see what everyones using.
There may be similar threads, but I was looking to start a list to see what we all use.


One of mine is a 67 YBA-1 Script Logo


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine is Dr Z Maz18 NR Mk1.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr Z Maz 8.

With the band, I was using a YGL1 along with a DH112 cab.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

2 for Dr. Z 😀


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mark 3 for pedals.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This board:











These amps:


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

That,ll do it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It used to be a jcm800 2203, then 2203+twin, and now i dont tour so its anything in the 3U box (axe fx 3).

If I was going back to real amps it would be finding a peavey 6534+.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's a DRRI for me.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Budda said:


> It used to be a jcm800 2203, then 2203+twin, and now i dont tour so its anything in the 3U box (axe fx 3).
> 
> If I was going back to real amps it would be finding a peavey 6534+.


Cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dom Polito said:


> Cool.


I have mild tinnitus now (likely from the metal practice room before we had the dual 2203's haha) but running a clean JCM800 on 8 is indeed a ton of fun!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Ha ha Dual 2203's lol!
I remember buying a Jcm 800 Stack from L&M in 1981 I believe. I wish I kept it, but where would I use it now?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Budda said:


> I have mild tinnitus now (likely from the metal practice room before we had the dual 2203's haha) but running a clean JCM800 on 8 is indeed a ton of fun!


The clean channel on the JCM800 doesn't get nearly enough love.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

ANY amp that you can get a decent clean sound, at the required volume, works for me.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> ANY amp that you can get a decent clean sound, at the required volume, works for me.


I agree. Touring and using different Backline companies, gear was never consistent. So the key became to get a good clean amp to get my tone.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Fender Twin Reverb.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Bogner Barcelona. It's 20/40W, high-headroom, with kind of a British-sounding clean. More of a midrange focus with a nice top end, so it loves dirt pedals. 

It came up used for $700 a few years ago. It's a keeper.

I used to use a Traynor YRM-1 and Mk3 before that. I miss those amps, but I don't have the space.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jimmythegeek said:


> The clean channel on the JCM800 doesn't get nearly enough love.


Complete agreement. I wish we had the money and time to try various 412's (going digital showed me just how wildly cab/speaker varies the sound, in real time) but I had no issues with my PPC412.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> Bogner Barcelona. It's 20/40W, high-headroom, with kind of a British-sounding clean. More of a midrange focus with a nice top end, so it loves dirt pedals.
> 
> It came up used for $700 a few years ago. It's a keeper.
> 
> I used to use a Traynor YRM-1 and Mk3 before that. I miss those amps, but I don't have the space.


I might have to explore this one. And agree on the Traynors.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

JBFairthorne said:


> ANY amp that you can get a decent clean sound, at the required volume, works for me.


Agreed. 

My go to amp without pedals has to be great with pedals too, otherwise what's the point? Traynor YCV40, and the other YCV amps I've had, are great. Frankly, my amps of choice pretty much have to accept any pickups, any FX, clean, dirty, and modulated.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Input gain /sensitivity is useful for tailoring pedals.
FWIW- Fixed bias ,twin pots for setting current draw on both sides of the o/p transformer.
The RCA 6L6 GC's are 40 + years old and still going strong.
Good for heating up the studio space and may be used as an amplification device.


----------



## megawattmike (Apr 28, 2011)

Dom Polito said:


> What is your go to amp with pedals?
> Would love to get a list going to see what everyones using.
> There may be similar threads, but I was looking to start a list to see what we all use.
> 
> ...


totally bassman is really friendly too


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

megawattmike said:


> totally bassman is really friendly too


Yes and I have one and used it many years.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> Input gain /sensitivity is useful for tailoring pedals.
> FWIW- Fixed bias ,twin pots for setting current draw on both sides of the o/p transformer.
> The RCA 6L6 GC's are 40 + years old and still going strong.
> Good for heating up the studio space or used as an amplification device.
> ...


What a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

my fender Vibroverb RI, but any clean sounding fender amp should take any pedal without problem


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> Input gain /sensitivity is useful for tailoring pedals.
> FWIW- Fixed bias ,twin pots for setting current draw on both sides of the o/p transformer.
> The RCA 6L6 GC's are 40 + years old and still going strong.
> Good for heating up the studio space or used as an amplification device.
> ...


I would love to hear this thing!!!!


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> my fender Vibroverb RI, but any clean sounding fender amp should take any pedal without problem


Your right knight! Only thing I struggle with sometimes is which speaker the amp may have.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Dom Polito said:


> Your right knight! Only thing I struggle with sometimes is which speaker the amp may have.


Exactly! Those Fender RI amps have amazing "clean tone" but the speakers generate "fart noise" when they are pushed.
There is a reason why so many Deluxe Reverb user have them loaded with Celestion V30 or Greenback.

For the pedalboard...
I got rid of mine in 2017, with the death of my last "project". I sold the PWE EH2 I was using it with.

But.. I recently bought a Gjika 10n. It came with the Gainmaster, a separate box that let you put reverb/delay/etc after the gain stages.
It's a single channel amp but at the same time, it's the best channels switcher (not really but kinda). A very special beast IMO.
I am considering selling my Trainwreck Clone (Welagen) because I am obsessed with the Gjika.

I am currently building a new pedalboard just for it.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow awesome. Never seen anything like this. Wish I could hear it!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1 on the YBA-1

I have a princeton reverb clone that is really nice too, as you can get it a bit louder & into it's sweet spot without annoying people


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

bolero said:


> +1 on the YBA-1
> 
> I have a princeton reverb clone that is really nice too, as you can get it a bit louder & into it's sweet spot without annoying people


Yes great!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Traynor ygm-3 mainly, but I've managed fine with the yba-1. I just think I like the ygm-3's crystal clean tone a tiny bit better with a strat than the yba-1. Also I can get it to pretty good overdrive with a hot wound LP without a pedal. So far it's my favorite vintage traynor. 

I gotta say though, the ycv40 of mine that my band mate plays through sounds incredible as a clean platform.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My 2x8 VibroChamp for reasonable volume, EVERYTHING sounds great if the amp is breathing. Hiwatt for big boy stuff, 50 watt Custom thru a 4 x 12, with a Rat? Killer. I have a Triwatt 22 watter that works too. I need to sell that sucker.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> Input gain /sensitivity is useful for tailoring pedals.
> FWIW- Fixed bias ,twin pots for setting current draw on both sides of the o/p transformer.
> The RCA 6L6 GC's are 40 + years old and still going strong.
> View attachment 339554
> View attachment 339555


That, my friend, is spectacular!
As @Dom Polito said would like to hear this beast.

Me? Traynor YBA-1 & Fender SuperSonic


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

deleted


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> That, my friend, is spectacular!
> As @Dom Polito said would like to hear this beast.
> 
> Me? Traynor YBA-1 & Fender SuperSonic


 Thanks *bzrkrage**. *I started zeroing in on the current design about 12 years ago.
The overdrive and clean tones are all generated within the pre amp. Feedback can be achieved at bedroom levels and the output section is designed with as much headroom as possible. 
I tried to accomplish this with the use of negative feedback in the 5 gain stages v.s. grounding some of the signal to ground to keep things in check.
It compresses the input signal a bit more and the amp seems to breathe similar to a tube rectified circuit.
I've been incorporating phase inverter balance controls and along with the dual bias pots. The sweet spots become quite evident when these are tweaked. 
As you can see, the component count on the boards is low and is very easy to service.




  








98597011_1564364927070251_6162782142771232768_o.jpg




__
loudtubeamps


__
Dec 5, 2020


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Since the pandemic, I have been playing at reduced volume, in an attempt to be more considerate to others in my surroundings. 
Because of this, I have chosen to play two specific amps, because I can get really good tone at lower volume, when the pedals get kicked in.
Originally, both of these amps have been side by side in the same room for the last couple of years. I have been trying to reduce the number of amps that have similar attributes. 
The amps are my PRRI, and the Mesa Express 5:25 Plus. Both take pedals incredibly well, beyond my expectations. 
I decided to separate the two amps, and move the Princeton to the Basement collection, including the pedals that I have chosen as most desirable. 
The Basement experience was to be an experiment, to compare a well thought out pedal and amp combination, to the accumulation of amps in the basement. 
The experiment yielded a result that I didn't expect. When it comes to incorporating pedals into playing, I prefer the Princeton, and avoid the others. I find the others desirable amps for many reasons, but I am learning that maybe I just don't need them as much as I thought.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting Tone Chaser. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Currently for me, the Two Rock Classic Reverb Signature and Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 are both exellent. The CRS has the power (100/50W) and a 6l6 power tube platform while the FJ is a 6v6 platform with a killer Trem circuit. Both amps have Reverb and I slightly prefer the Reverb on the CRS due to the flexibility of the Send and Returm knobs on the front panel.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

1975 Twin Reverb, or 1975 Super Reverb.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This.











I found that with my Fender or Marshall or Vox amps, I preferred certain pedals, to get the amps out of their traditional tone pocket.

The LSS' tone pocket is broader and this amp takes pedals really well. I can throw anything at it and get positive results.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

55 Jr said:


> View attachment 341493


Always wanted to try this particular Boogie.


----------



## CDNGuitarist (Jan 26, 2021)

I have been really diggin the Revv G20! Not only does this thing have a great clean and distortion all on its own, it takes pedals amazingly! And i mean they are Canadian so im stoked to be able to play it.
I know not everyone knows who Revv is yet im sure, but this is a pretty cool review i found online about the G20.
Revv G20 Review | Ultimate Amplifier 2021 | Killer Rig
Its got a built in Two Notes Torpedo as well and so you can go cabless completely.
Its a great little amp!


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

‘65 Fender DRRI over here


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

LoudTubeAmps LTA 100 and the Fat Bastard
Early 60s YBA-1
Custom Combo Amp Made In Montreal
68 Plexi
81 Jmp 2204
70's Champ

All great with pedals


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

59 Bassman 5F6A. It's the best foundational amp I've ever played. I'd say you'd have to be pretty determined to try and get a bad sound out of one. It's a simple amp, has the mids to cut through any mix without having to play with much actual volume, and sounds great with every drive pedal I've put in front of it. I've had mine for about 10 years and I've had a lot of other great amps come and go around it but I have not once considered getting rid of my Bassman. It's my all around go to amp when I need I want to be heard.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

David Gilmour Signature Series - Hiwatt SSD 504 - 50 Watt


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm with JBF on this one. If it gives me a chimey, spanky clean tone with decent headroom and lots of breathy thump then it's fine.


----------

